# Meguiars APC Dispenser Bottle



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi,

When do you expect the Meguiars APC Dispenser Bottle to be back in stock?

I have an order with the 1 gallon apc, but want to wait itll its all in stock so I can save a bit on postage (Arr, Iyum a tiyt brummie - Yes, I am a tight person from Birmingham)

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

PaulGTI said:


> Hi,
> 
> When do you expect the Meguiars APC Dispenser Bottle to be back in stock?
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

We have a few pallets of Meguiars arriving today and I am hopeful they will be on that. Will try and get back here to post once the delivery has arrived.

Speaking of which I must get a photo of the delivery driver, he is about 80, drives a mahoosive lorry and lifts the pallets with one arm nigh on!  I think he is popeye in disguise. 

Johnny


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi,

Has popeye been?

I would like to get my order in today if possible so I can get cracking on monday or tuesday.

Ta, Paul.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Its here and just being booked in!

Should be live soon.

Popeye was on form I tell ya


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Cheers, I will get my order in as soon as I get back from sainsburys.

..Got a hankering for some spinach!!!:thumb:


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

order sent!!!

Cheers


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Dispatched already???

Thats boomin quick!!!

Cheers John :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Kev's legendry in his dispatch skills. 

Some say he is a cross between robocop and The Duracell Bunny as he can despatch orders with precision and ease and that if you stood too close to him while he was dispatching you too could end up in the box and apparently he can go all night..... All we know is we call him Big Kev.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Order arrived today, all present correct and well packed (as usual)

Top work fella.:thumb:


----------

